# A Virgin No More...



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

My friend Austin has been with me on 2 sharkin trips on the last 2 weekends. Lots of runs, some close to the beach but no landings until last night. 

We were at our little sweet spot last night by 6pm with some fresh dead mullet. We started with cut mullet trying to catch bluefish and they were on fire! Except for the fact that we were using 20lb mono leaders. Within 30 minutes we lost 8 due to cut-offs. It wasn't until after 7p when we landed the first big blue. Cut him in half and yakked out 2 6/0 rigs and the waiting began.

Austin is an ATC for the Navy and is a great guy. After a few runs he finally got a solid hookup. Took about 30 minutes and we got this BT to the beach. Took a few pics and made a good, safe release. He swam away a little pissed off but we met our objective. Way to go Austin!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice! Now he's hooked though!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Congrats to Austin for tasting the next chapter.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Good job Austin!!!! I knew you could do it! Getting your ass kicked a few times does not even matter once you pull that first shark up on the beach. The addiction begins!!! UGLY


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Ugly 1 said:


> Good job Austin!!!! I knew you could do it! Getting your ass kicked a few times does not even matter once you pull that first shark up on the beach. The addiction begins!!! UGLY


We did high-five in your honor last night for all your help last weekend.:notworthy:


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

devinsdad said:


> We did high-five in your honor last night for all your help last weekend.:notworthy:


 THANKS! Austin is a great student and I am confident that he has the knowledge needed to BRAWL any shark!!!! And doing surgery on the ray to remove your hand from inside the ray is one of the craziest things Ive ever done on a fishing trip! My son in law is convinced that Im going to be hit with a malpractice suit from the family of the ray for turning him into shark bait during the surgery. OOPS My BAD! :whistling: UGLY


----------



## monster_catcher (Oct 8, 2013)

And the addiction begun that night. Went out and got me a 9/0 yesterday. Waiting for this weekend to try it out!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

monster_catcher said:


> And the addiction began that night. Went out and got me a 9/0 yesterday. Waiting for this weekend to try it out!


If you go out give me and Foreverfishing a heads up, we will be happy to join you always happy to meet new people.


----------



## monster_catcher (Oct 8, 2013)

Absolutely! I never knew I could have so much fun catching sharks.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Told yaaaaaa!!! Glad you got your 9/0 you will love it! I have to watch my brat on Friday but Saturday its on!!! Lets get that 9/0 broke in properly! UGLY


----------



## monster_catcher (Oct 8, 2013)

Dang! Waking up early Sunday morning to go for some snappers on the hobies. Or I would be in for Saturday. Friday night is when it looks like it will happen.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ryans winging party is friday night at flounders. He was selected to fly the Cobra attack copter today. Needless to say there will be some serious drinking going on Friday and I will be watching the baby at the beach house. I hope to hear some great stories Friday about your 9/0!!!! UGLY


----------

